# Western Flyer Fairway Flyer



## jaypanther (Mar 28, 2011)

I have looked up every thing i could on this bike and theres not much out there! only thing i have seen about this bike are 2 speed fairway flyers with brakes built in the 70's! My fairway flyer looks like it was built in the late 50's or early 60's! It's a red 1 speed bendix with just a pedal brake it has a half black and whit seat! It has red clear western flyer handle grips and on the 2 front forks it has reflector arrows on each fork! and it has a small round reflector on it's back fender!     Can anyone please tell me more about this bike?     Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 29, 2011)

Can you give us a picture?


----------



## partsguy (Mar 30, 2011)

I can probably nail it-if had PICS and the SERIAL NUMBER.


----------

